# weight of a one year old Siberian Cat



## Remy2012 (Aug 1, 2012)

Hello All-it has been awhile since I've posted. My siberian cat Remy has stayed about the same weight for the past 2 months. He is just under 12 pounds. I realize that male siberians can be anywhere from 15-20 pounds so I am sure he hasn't stopped growing. Is it okay that he has slowed way down? I feed him about 2/3 of a can of wet food a day and it's high quality Hounds & Gatos along with about a 1/2 a cup of orijen cat & kitten in two meal increments. He seems happy and healthy and very playful. I just don't want to stunt his growth in any way. Any comments would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## 3gatos (Nov 28, 2012)

I think it's fine that he's a little on the small side. Cats bodies continue to change/grow/mature for up to 2-4 years. He may end up being 15 lbs.

I'm seeing this in my kitten who is part Maine ****. Just a couple months ago, he was 12 lbs and seemed a little on the chunky side. Now he is the same weight but just 3 months later, his body is slender and thin. 

the 15-20lbs is just a ballpark figure, as with people cats are individuals and there are some that fit the average and some that don't. As long as he isn't getting overweight or rail thin, I wouldn't worry too much and just enjoy your kitten


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

Not a Siberian, but our cat went through a period when she was just around a year old where she ate less, was less active, stopped being a voracious eater and squalling for food, and didn't gain any weight. That passed in a few months and she had another little "growth spurt" where most of her kittenish features went away.

At the time, I thought it was because it was really hot in the apt and she couldn't be bothered to eat (or move). But it might have been because she was between growth spurts.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

My Meatball is a Siberian, but she is a female. And also being a golden cat, she is not as heavy-boned as other Siberians, so the number is merely a reference. Meatball grew from around 3.5 pounds (when I got her at 3mo) to a little less than 9 pounds during her first year. Then it slows down a lot, but she is still growing. She is now 2 years and 4mo, and she is around 12 pounds. However she is a bit overweight now, and I would put her ideal weight at 11.5 pounds. That means 2.5 pounds gain at age 1. So I think Remy still have quite a bit room for growth


----------



## Remy2012 (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I love my little Remster... he is such a love --- I guess he has just slowed down a bit. I am guessing he will be 15-17 pounds - my tiger/teddy bear! The best thing that ever happened to me.


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

Sorry this is an old topic but I want to contribute! My 2 siberians are a little over 2 years old now but their weight hasn't changed from since they were a year. Aster is a petite one at 9lbs and Cody has been a steady 12lbs. I think Cody might be on the slim side while Aster could be a little on the chubbier side. They still are eating quite a bit like they were when they were kittens, about 9oz of wet food per day. I wouldn't worry so much, my breeder said the higher end of the spectrum for siberians weight may be slightly exaggerated.


----------

